# Another Model Build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For those who are interested...........I haven't done one of these in a while and I thought that there is no better time than the present. Got the main body cut and glued together today, as well as the fenders and top deck. Some pieces are just dry fit for now and will remain so until their mating pieces are completed. Thanks for looking in guys. More to come next weekend.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Like watching your builds.
Thanks for doing another one.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Always great to see another of your projects in process! Any clues as to the final build? Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm going to guess a fire truck.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Always great to see another of your projects in process! Any clues as to the final build? Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


Well, when you're good you're good. Mort guessed it right away. A firetruck it is. Stay tuned. There will be more to come tomorrow.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sweet, a new kenbo build! We can postpone the giant asteroid now!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh geez! I think it took a couple pages to guess right last time!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well today was a good day in the shop. A solid 7 1/2 hours spent on the build and I enjoyed every minute of it. I was able to get the rear bumper made and installed, the rear light posts and supports, the upper deck rails, the ladder supports, the rear doors, the rear axels and the rear fenders glued into place. We are only at 14 1/2 hours on the build so far but we are far from finished. I have plans tomorrow, but I am not working Monday so sounds like another day in the shop working on the build to me. Stay tuned folks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang, looks like you made good progress.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mort said:


> Dang, looks like you made good progress.


It was a good day in the shop for sure. Monday should be good as well.........I hope.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking good, always great to watch one of your builds!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 7 1/2 hours in the shop today working on the build. Got a couple of ladders made as well as the engine block, the rails for that block and 2 pump panels. I'm always amazed at how long it takes to make these pieces but I had a good day in the shop none the less.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Great to see another model coming together! I have always loved fire trucks. Glad you chose one for this build.

Hunter


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent 8 1/2 hours working on the build today. I managed to get the front wheel wells all cut and glued into place as well as the large running boards and steps. I also got the front bench seat shaped and installed as well as the 2 rear seats. I started in on the front grill and front panel of the truck but didn't have enough time to get it completed so I guess that will be tomorrow's project. The wheel wells were a real pain in the butt as they ended up being assembled and glued together and then they were slid into place, almost like a puzzle piece. Had to be really careful to be accurate. Anyway, that's it for another day. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 7 hours working on the build today. Managed to get the front bumper made and installed as well as the side panels and the roof of the cab. Also got the front panel of the cab installed with the dowel assembly from yesterday. Got the wheel well trim all cut and installed as well. Everything is all glued up and that's it for another week. Man, doesn't seem like much when you put it down in writing. Oh well, I had a good time anyway.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great job as always Kenbo.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Far from done though. Still plenty more to do on this one. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

What's the length on this one?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> What's the length on this one?



I think it is somewhere in the area of around 28" long. (give or take) Sadly, because of its length, it doesn't qualify for the woodworking competition at the local fair this year.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> I think it is somewhere in the area of around 28" long. (give or take) Sadly, because of its length, it doesn't qualify for the woodworking competition at the local fair this year.


Gotcha. That's a monster!
Sorry to hear about the fair, but I'm sure everyone here would default your creation to getting the _"Intergalactic Blue Ribbon Winning Five Gold Star Award"_ and be done with it. :yes:


----------



## surlyduck (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm new to the forum and woodworking, lurking around, but I have to say that this is the best thing I've seen in a while. I had no idea about the amount of time it takes to complete a project like that or even that people were event working on such projects. You are doing an amazing job and I can't wait to see more pictures. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

surlyduck said:


> I'm new to the forum and woodworking, lurking around, but I have to say that this is the best thing I've seen in a while. I had no idea about the amount of time it takes to complete a project like that or even that people were event working on such projects. You are doing an amazing job and I can't wait to see more pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. I've done several of these and you can find them by searching out thread that are started by me if you are interested. They are a very time consuming but rewarding project to make. I really enjoy them.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Definitely search out his other build threads. Well worth your time.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I second that. The quality and level of detail is staggering.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Besides, we need to stroke Kenny's ego a bit so he keeps sharing them with us


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mort said:


> Besides, we need to stroke Kenny's ego a bit so he keeps sharing them with us




I was going to say something rude, but didn't want to get banned before I finish the build. So I will just say................expect an update on the build tomorrow my friend. :wink2:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I was going to say something rude, but didn't want to get banned before I finish the build. So I will just say................expect an update on the build tomorrow my friend. :wink2:


Crap, he's getting irritated! Quick, someone fan the ego!

Kidding of course. The only thing more awesome than your builds is your humility about it. If I were capable of work like that I doubt I'd ever shut up about it...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Crap, he's getting irritated! Quick, someone fan the ego!
> 
> Kidding of course. The only thing more awesome than your builds is your humility about it. If I were capable of work like that I doubt I'd ever shut up about it...



It's just a hobby. There are plenty of people out there that would put my work to shame. I just do it because I enjoy it.



And for the record.........I don't get irritated...............I get revenge. > LOL


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

May this fantastic build keep moving in a positive direction, along with all the great progressive pictures! Thanks for sharing not only your awesome projects, but also your attitude! Be safe.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 7 1/2 hours on the build again today. It was a lot of tedious little things so it doesn't look like there is very much progress. The headlights and the signal lights took (what seemed like) forever to assemble, just to cut off 2 little ends to make the lights. I also got the rotating platform cut as well as the ladder support brackets, the controls and the air tanks for the ladders. I then started on the upper inserts for the large ladder of the truck but ran out of time after getting all the holes drilled. More to come tomorrow. And as far as the shot of my wood stove.........mistakes? I don't make mistakes. :wink2:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Very creative on the headlights!
Everytime I see your wood stove, I think back of those tracks (bulldozer, excavator, crane?) and seeing how many hours spent and you trashed them because they didn't lay out straight.
That broke my heart, I was shocked. 
Your level of precision is amazing.
Rock on Sir. Rock on.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

*project completed*

I started a model of an old D8 cable blade bulldozer back about the middle of December. It's almost completed but for a little last touch up pant and putting the blade and canopy and running the cable. This is the 5th one like this that I have built. I posted pictures of the last one a couple of years ago. My computer crashed around thanks giving and I lost all of my pictures. My daughter brought another one when she came home for Christmas. I'll try to get a picture of the bulldozer posted soon if anyone is interested in seeing it. I wouldn't put it up beside anything Kenbo built because his would put mine to shame. But I do my best. I've been at it at it for years but haven't reach any degree of real perfection.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

GEMcooter#2 said:


> I started a model of an old D8 cable blade bulldozer back about the middle of December. It's almost completed but for a little last touch up pant and putting the blade and canopy and running the cable. This is the 5th one like this that I have built. I posted pictures of the last one a couple of years ago. My computer crashed around thanks giving and I lost all of my pictures. My daughter brought another one when she came home for Christmas. I'll try to get a picture of the bulldozer posted soon if anyone is interested in seeing it. I wouldn't put it up beside anything Kenbo built because his would put mine to shame. But I do my best. I've been at it at it for years but haven't reach any degree of real perfection.


I, for one, would love to see it and look forward to seeing the pictures once you get them uploaded. As far as your work being put to shame by mine......NONSENSE!!!! You work is every bit as good as mine and there isn't a person here on this forum who couldn't do what I do. They just don't know that they can do it yet. I'd be proud to have any of my pieces right beside yours or any other member of this forums pieces. If anything, I have a lot to learn from all of you. Again, you guys just don't know it yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Very creative on the headlights!
> Everytime I see your wood stove, I think back of those tracks (bulldozer, excavator, crane?) and seeing how many hours spent and you trashed them because they didn't lay out straight.
> That broke my heart, I was shocked.
> Your level of precision is amazing.
> Rock on Sir. Rock on.



Thanks for the kind words Bob. I remember those tracks. It was on the boom crane build and every hole that I drilled was out by something ridiculous like 1/128th of an inch. That doesn't seem like much, but it was enough to get the track to twist over its length and make it unusable. It took 4 full days in the shop to make the 2 tracks and about 30 minutes in the wood stove to erase the mistake. I just went back and looked at the post and I still feel it was the right decision. It took another 4 days to make a usable track. So 8 days in total. Now that's dedication. LOL. I agree with you Bob......pretty heart breaking to burn 4 days of work because of an imperfection so small in each piece that just multiplied as the assembly went on. Either way, it's fixed now and all is good. Still one of my favourite builds and it took first place in the local fair 2 years ago.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

First, Gem ... yes, PLEASE. I'd love to see your work.

Gem and Ken ... Although I wouldn't build these models you guys do, I love seeing them. Amazing, what you guys do. I disagree with you, Ken. I CAN'T do what you do. I love doing the little projects I do, but I do not have the drive to put in the hours you're posting about. While I might possess the skill, I do not possess the patience.

If I tried to build your ladder truck ... I'd be, like, ...
NAILED IT !!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> First, Gem ... yes, PLEASE. I'd love to see your work.
> 
> Gem and Ken ... Although I wouldn't build these models you guys do, I love seeing them. Amazing, what you guys do. I disagree with you, Ken. I CAN'T do what you do. I love doing the little projects I do, but I do not have the drive to put in the hours you're posting about. While I might possess the skill, I do not possess the patience.
> 
> ...




LOL. That's really funny Mike. One day, you will have the patience. You will see. All you need is the right motivation and the right ambition and drive and the rest will fall into place. When that day comes, make sure you come back and let me know.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> All you need is the right motivation and the right ambition and drive and the rest will fall into place.


Whelp, unless they sell that at Home Depot im screwed!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Whelp, unless they sell that at Home Depot im screwed!


:laughing:


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Kenbo you're the best. Mine look good in pictures but I know where all the faults are. I think I did a good job on something until I set it out on the table at a show then I sit there and look at it and see the faults. I do it for the fun most part anyway. If make a mistake I try to correct it (or cover it up) ha ha.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

One of the rules of woodworking, is that if you mess something up, then mess it up on the other side and it'll be symmetrical like "I meant to do that".
Works for me.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Today's mission was to get the large ladders completed on the truck. There was a heck of a lot of drilling and checking and double checking and then the cutting of the dowels and the dry fitting and double checking and then the fine tuning and the double checking. Bottom line is that I managed to get them done and installed. It took almost 8 hours of work, but I got it done. I still have the hydraulic cylinders to make and install, but that will be next week. I will spend some time during the evenings this week to see what is left on the build and what order I should do things in. I don't like just going into the shop all willy nilly like that without a plan of attack. So that is all for this week. More to come next weekend. Thanks for hanging in there guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

I think you need some kind of action figure climbing up the ladder.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> I think you need some kind of action figure climbing up the ladder.


Next up in the thread, kenbo makes a fully sentient homonculous from toothpicks!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Next up in the thread, kenbo makes a fully sentient homonculous from toothpicks!


Yup. And we'll all watch in spendor, like a child watching its first fireworks display.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Kenbo I found the pictures my youngest daughter that still lives at home found on her laptop and put in my new computer. There is one of the other bulldozer I built and some other ones I don't I have posted before. I'll have to figure out how to do it again because it has been a while sense I posted any pictures.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I did all the last fishing touches on the bulldozer this afternoon.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

Doesnt your firetruck need some working outriggers to go with that large ladder? Just a thought. Great model Kenbo, your skills are amazing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

MatthewEOD said:


> Doesnt your firetruck need some working outriggers to go with that large ladder? Just a thought. Great model Kenbo, your skills are amazing.


I have considered the outriggers for sure. I may have to draw some out and make that happen. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Yup. And we'll all watch in spendor, like a child watching its first fireworks display.


...if i was watching someone create sentience from toothpicks, id be watching with a lot more splendor than a kid with a firework


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 8 hours in the shop today. Worked on a bunch of the finicky little items for the truck. Things like the exhaust stacks and pipes as well as the grab handles, the upper light bar and the marker lights. Also managed to turn the search light and get that installed. I didn't have any 5/8" dowels so I had to turn the stacks on the lathe as well. All in all, it was a pretty good day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Just curious how do you glue the grab bars?
Do you clamp them somehow? Use wood glue or superglue?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

croaker said:


> Just curious how do you glue the grab bars?
> Do you clamp them somehow? Use wood glue or superglue?


The grab bars are made from 3/32" diameter dowels. I cut them using a razor saw and a mitre box (yes, a manual saw) and then I mitre the joints. I use regular wood glue to put the together. I glue one side and let it dry, then once it is dry, I glue the other side. No clamps, no tricks. I just have a flat piece of MDF with a piece of wax paper on it to keep the bars from sticking and I assemble the bars flat on the board. Once the glue is all dry, I use 220 grit sand paper to take the sharp edges off of the cornered mitres and them glue them into the mounting holes that I drilled earlier. I hope that explanation helps a little.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Again ... my amazement at the detail and finesse work increases.

Fantastic job.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Ken, I don't visit here as much as I used to but when I do I go looking for your stuff because it is always amazing, this one is no disappointment. Thanks for sharing it.

Oh, I'm showing this to my 9 year old grandson and he is amazed too!


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great job Kenbo. I took the weekend off to visit my daughter in Grafton WV. I made 12 tractors after finishing the bulldozer. Then I started some changing around on my table to make some of the things I use the most more in reach so I don't have to get up so much. My left is out of place or something. It's giving me a rough time getting around. Take care be safe and keep the building going.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent 8 1/2 hours making the 6 wheels for the truck today. It's a long process but it is a heck of a lot of fun. Especially when you see the end results. Awesome day, but that's all until next week now.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Wow! At this point, all I can think is, wow!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I spent the day in the shop today, putting the final touches on the firetruck. I made the brackets for the hydraulic shocks for the main ladder and started making the shocks. I didn't like the first set so I scrapped them and made another set. Once they were installed, I worked on the mirror brackets and side mirrors. I also made the steering wheel and a maple dash board to break up the all walnut dash. I wasn't a big fan of the solid colour of the dash area so that's why I made the contrasting dash board. I also managed to make and install the air horns.

And that, is all she wrote on this build guys. 70 hours well spent and I enjoyed every minute of it. I still have to apply the finish which will just be a spray varnish but that will have to wait until the weather warms up a little so that I can do it in my shop. Late spring would be the estimated time for the finish. I will post a photo of the finished truck then but for now, I'm calling this one done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

VERY impressive! Truly, you are a master, Sir!

I am assuming the hydraulic pistons don't actually work, so how do you get the ladder to stay up?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> VERY impressive! Truly, you are a master, Sir!
> 
> I am assuming the hydraulic pistons don't actually work, so how do you get the ladder to stay up?



Thanks for the kind words. The pistons are functional as far as extending and retracting but they do not hold the ladder up. If you look at the base of the ladder, you might notice a carefully cut stop block that fits perfectly into notches in the lower ladder frame for positioning the ladder in different heights.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding, that has got to be a lot of fun. Love it!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Absolutely outstanding, that has got to be a lot of fun. Love it!!!



Thank you sir. It is definitely a lot of fun. This was a great project that came together really well and rather quickly. For only 70 hours on a build, I'm really pleased with the outcome. I'm looking forward to getting the finish on in the spring and seeing how the contrast works to enhance the truck even more. :thumbsup:


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Another great job .
Looks great.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been absent from the forum for a few years, but came by today to research a couple of things. Of course I wandered in to see the latest Kenbo model build though! Good work man, great to see you're still at it!


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great job Kenbo. After I finished my the bulldozer I cut out some puzzles and different sizes of block toys then made 24 tractors,12 small and 12 medium. I am working on hay wagons now. Our first sell is in March. I been trying to get my inventory built a little. Take care and start something else soon.


----------

